# New Liquid Logic boat - Flying Squirrel!



## The Kooz (Sep 22, 2013)

Evan - do you know if this boat will be replacing the Remix? Or will it be an additional offering?

On a related note, anyone wanna buy a Remix?


----------



## RiverWrangler (Oct 14, 2003)

Definitely will not be replacing the Remix. The Remix will still have it's place for me. On big water I have a feeling I'll still prefer the Remix, I love the way it handles and I actually like the smaller volume for ducking into and under giant holes and waves. The stern of the Remix fondly referred to as the power pad, can be a problem for steep and low volume drops - if you end up in the back seat you will ender but I also love how you can load it up and accelerate out of drops and into eddies. I've gotten used to it but for steep creeking the Squirrel is going to out perform the Remix.


----------



## glenn (May 13, 2009)

Somewhere on the interwebs Shane said they would be pulling the Jefe out of regular production as they move into full production of the flying squirrel.


----------



## The Kooz (Sep 22, 2013)

So what is the intended use of the boat? River runner that can creek? Creeker that can handle high volumes?

either way, i'm buying one eventually. I was thinking I could sell my stomper and remix and this would make a great all around boat.


----------



## RiverWrangler (Oct 14, 2003)

It is the one boat to paddle them all (that's the idea at least).


----------



## whitewater_fishin (Mar 28, 2012)

Evan are you going to be the regional demo center


----------



## RiverWrangler (Oct 14, 2003)

I will have some to try for sure.


----------

